# 6.3c slices?



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Can somebody put these up..Thanks


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Is this a software upgrade.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ukerin said:


> Is this a software upgrade.


6.3c is the latest update for the HR10-250 HD DirecTV/Tivo DVR.


----------



## RxMan (Aug 20, 2002)

I need the slices as well.


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

I am sitll without slices on one unit. I read somewhere that only the tivoapp had been changed - is this true. Damn DST.

HUGE


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

HUGE2U said:


> I am sitll without slices on one unit. I read somewhere that only the tivoapp had been changed - is this true. Damn DST.
> 
> HUGE


Assuming that you have received the slices on one HR10-250 and not on a second, as long as both boxes have been hacked, you should be able to use ftp to copy them from one box to the other.

Just be sure you have the exact same directory on the destination box and that all your directory and file permissions are set the same.

You will then need something like the slicer to perform the actual upgrade.


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

BruceShultes said:


> Assuming that you have received the slices on one HR10-250 and not on a second, as long as both boxes have been hacked, you should be able to use ftp to copy them from one box to the other.
> 
> Just be sure you have the exact same directory on the destination box and that all your directory and file permissions are set the same.
> 
> You will then need something like the slicer to perform the actual upgrade.


Cool . Where are the slices stored?

HUGE


----------



## klaroby (Sep 3, 2005)

All you really have to do is replace and patch tivoapp. A 6.3c tivoapp was posred in another thread.


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

klaroby said:


> All you really have to do is replace and patch tivoapp. A 6.3c tivoapp was posred in another thread.


 Yeah, I have that. The tivoapp addresses the DST issue?

HUGE


----------



## klaroby (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes. My understanding is that the only fix in the 6.3c upgrade was for DST and that replacing tivoapp with the 6.3c version is equalivalent to a 6.3c upgrade. Note that your software version will still show as 6.3b.


----------

